# year of sportsman



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

How do you find out the year of a sportsman 500 4x4 it is carb,not fuel injected. IM guessing it is late90's-early 2000's but cant find any markings.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

it should be on the frame somewhere. not sure where though.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You can tell by the VIN number too.

It's the 10th digit.


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

if i'm not mistaken.. it will be on the steering shaft under your front end


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

found the vin sitting on bike on the left bottom side near the front, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

It's on your ownership papers too!!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


the family member I am helping get it going for was lucky to find the key after it sat for 4+ years, much less finding some papers from when it was bought 10 years ago.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Ol' mans got a neighbor with ride (a 2002 or older 650 Prairie I think?) in his heated garage with no keys and only 126km's on it.

Just waiting for him to say "what's it worth?" or "thinking about selling".


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> You can tell by the VIN number too.
> 
> It's the 10th digit.


:haha::haha:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

sookiesmacker said:


> :haha::haha:


Off to internet jail I go!!


----------

